
Ninth Circuit Goes a Step Further to Protect Privacy in Border Device Searches - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/ninth-circuit-goes-step-further-protect-privacy-border-device-searches
======
flerchin
Other than CP, is there any other digital contraband?

~~~
gshdg
What is CP?

~~~
DanBC
Images of child sexual abuse, also called "child porn", although the child
porn phrase is problematic.

[https://www.iwf.org.uk/what-we-do/how-we-assess-and-
remove-c...](https://www.iwf.org.uk/what-we-do/how-we-assess-and-remove-
content/laws-and-assessment-levels)

> We use the term child sexual abuse to reflect the gravity of the images and
> videos we deal with. Child pornography, child porn and kiddie porn are not
> acceptable descriptions. A child cannot consent to their own abuse.

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/jun/06/open-d...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/jun/06/open-
door-term-child-porn)

~~~
lxjum
Pornography is "the portrayal of sexual subject matter for the exclusive
purpose of sexual arousal", it doesn't say anywhere that the actors have
consented.

~~~
lucideer
Which would make it a superset, and thus problematic if the narrower
definition is what is legally intended.

------
apple4ever
A court does its job! At least a little bit.

Eventually we will get to a state where searches are not done “because
reasons”.

